# Extremely Portable Haunted House?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It's just an idea I'm kicking around but I think it just might work and fit my needs/budget.

There are many issues (I think most of us deal with these at one time or another) with my haunt that have led me to this crazy idea. Storage is getting harder and harder, would like more haunt space, would like to go pro at some time but where, Would like to be able to easily setup and leave the majority of my stuff or at least have it handy for setup.

I'm considering purchasing a 40+ semi trailer to house my haunt. It would serve as storage during the off season, and it appears that it would be fairly easy to find a location (vacant lot) as well as be able to setup for trade show/fair type events.

Most trailers or 8' wide and 8' tall so that doesn't give a lot of options with a 40' trailer, but am thinking about reinforcing the walls to accomodate 3 fold down doors (floors when open) that I could attach modular walls to create 3 addtional rooms off the side of the trailer. 2 on one side and one on the other. Of course the doors would need some type of support below to hold weight. Was considering a slide out type room at first, but not sure how one would go to make that work. The drop door just seemed easier to figure out.

So am I crazy? I think I can do it cheaper than these guys http://www.hysteriacity.com/id15.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting option. I'd still worry about the security of the trailer (and its contents) parked in a vacant lot.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There was some discussion on this here http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5776


----------

